# Installing a heavy Awning...Rafter end strong enough?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

NO.


The rafter ends are not suited to doing as you describe.

I would look for some saddle hangers to bolt through the rafters with to attach to more of the rafter.


I call them saddle hangers, but that might not be a proper name.



These hangers would slip up over the rafters and have about 6 inches or so of grip on each side of the rafter with through bolts clamping them solidly, then a part hanging down that is designed to attach your awning to, at all ten points.


ED


----------



## gti303 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Ed. Its a good thing I asked 

My only problem with that is I would probably have to remove all the soffit to properly attach the hangers. The Fascia is wood, and I'm not sure which end should come out first as I've never done this sort of thing.

Maybe those Joists you see in the 2nd pic might work. The awning will just have to sit slightly further back...I'd just need to check if they are 16" apart or not tomorrow.


----------



## gti303 (Jul 23, 2015)

I just found a forum with a post on this. Does this look better? http://sunsetdealer.com/index.php?topic=9.0

It makes sense that I shouldn't worry about bending the lip that is holding the soffit in at these spots as the awning should cover it up anyways


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the directions that came with it say?


----------



## gti303 (Jul 23, 2015)

Directions just aren't too clear. It just says you should attach it to the rafters. And if your rafters are exposed, then use a hanger like Ed suggested.

I just took another look. I think the soffit is vinyl. Are vinyl soffits not screwed in? can i just start yanking them out without damage?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any I've installed are nailed in with roofing nails.
Never once seem an awning hung from the raters like that. Going to make reinstalling the soffits a nightmare.
Most are installed on the wall.


----------



## gti303 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yea i wish I could just install it along the wall, but where my mother in law wants it, half of the span has a recessed wall.

I just talked to the manufacturer, and they said its ok to attach to the end of the rafters. 

I dunno anymore, kind of on the fence. Maybe I should reinforce it with 2x4 like from that other forum.


----------



## gti303 (Jul 23, 2015)

I might actually just do half/half. Since the manufacturer states I can hang it at the end of the rafter, but then the advice here has been not to, I might just put up 2x4's at 4 of the 10 mounting points.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gti303 said:


> Since the manufacturer states I can hang it at the end of the rafter, but then the advice here has been not to,


Why would you even consider deviating from the manufactures specs? Please don't say because some guy on the internet said so. :wink:


----------



## gti303 (Jul 23, 2015)

haha. Aww...I'm just worried cause I have to sit under this thing. But you are probably right. Especially since I have written e-mails correspondence with them that attaching to the end of the rafter is ok.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

As long as you're attaching to solid wood and following the specs you'll be fine. 

Now if your fascia and/or rafter tails are rotted (soft) then you would obviously need to make those repairs first to ensure that you have structurally sound material to attach to.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Who's to say that in a year or two the rafter tails will not develop a rot, and fail?

Especially after being drilled and screwed into.

They might last for ten years, or one year. 

I would still get more support than just the tails.

And we all know that a salesman at "ACME" is going to say whatever it takes to push their product over any other company.

Do whatever you are comfortable doing.


ED


----------



## gti303 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input.

I'm going to put 2x4 up at all the mounting points and mount the awning attached to those new 2x4's.

I'll attached the 2x4 to the Rafter, and to the house using joist hangers.

Quick and dumb question, when attaching 2 2x4's together, what screws are best? Just 2.5" Deck Screws? Do I need to drill any pilot holes?

Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Deck screws are fine.

Use a bead of PL construction adhesive between the two 2X4s , this will make them one.


ED


----------

